
Bioinformatics with Perl 6 - SwellJoe
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2016/12/02/day-2-bioinformatics-with-perl-6/
======
SwellJoe
And, the book it talks about is here:
[https://www.gitbook.com/download/pdf/book/kyclark/metagenomi...](https://www.gitbook.com/download/pdf/book/kyclark/metagenomics)

